# job



## gabrielmartinez (Jan 7, 2016)

hello, 
 my physician group(UROLOGY) is looking to fill a medical charge entry/coding and billing position, also a position to do A/R appeals and work denials. we are located in downtown Albuquerque full time positions only, no certification needed. CPT, ICD-10, HCPCS II, CMS-1500 is required if you are interested please contact me directly at Gabrielm@auanm.com. This is an in-house position, no remote Thanks


----------



## missmendez08 (Jan 9, 2016)

*Remote*



gabrielmartinez said:


> hello,
> my physician group(UROLOGY) is looking to fill a medical charge entry/coding and billing position, also a position to do A/R appeals and work denials. we are located in downtown Albuquerque full time positions only, no certification needed. CPT, ICD-10, HCPCS II, CMS-1500 is required if you are interested please contact me directly at Gabrielm@auanm.com. Thanks





Hello my name is Vanessa, 

Is this position remotely or do you have to be there physically? Thank you 

Vanessa


----------

